# Suche Mitstreiter für Neuanfang



## Shinoru (4. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


da ich nach langer Pause so ziemlich "allein" in WoW bin, möchte ich ein Neuanfang starten und suche auf diesem Weg Partner um gemeinsam zu zocken...

Ich dachte da so an eine Gemeinschaft die so aus 5 Leuten besteht, um gemeinsam zu Questen, Inis bestreiten und Schlachtfelder unsicher zu machen...Und nicht immer auf andere Leute angewiesen ist! Vll könnte man eine eigene Gilde gründen wo "wir" der "Boss" sind und auch viele Erfolge für uns und die Gilde holen können... (diese ganzen unpersönlichen lvl Gilden kann ich nicht mehr sehen)

Ich würde gern auf Seiten der Horde spielen, welchen Server wir nehmen, können wir dann gemeinsam besprechen. Wichtig ist nur das es kein toter Server ist, und ein gewisses Gleichgewicht herrscht !

Es ist mir wirklich sehr wichtig das an einer Gemeinschaft festgehalten wird und eine persönliche Atmosphäre herrscht, so das man gemeisam Inis,Raids,PvP und was es sonst noch alles gibt gemeinsam erleben kann 


Bei Interesse, einfach hier melden !

gruß


----------

